# Taxidermy Question...



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

@Wildthings and any other Taxidermist we got floating around here. 

Contemplating having a coon mounted whole, he's kind of unique, and wondering if he's worth it, ballpark figure guys what would it cost to mount a coon whole? 

He's kinda chubby, looks like a basketball wrapped in coon hide, except he don't have a tail, so he should be a little cheaper since the taxidermist don't have to stuff the tail. 

He waddled in earlier last night while I was waiting on hogs and coyotes that are being problematic, and I was in awe. He's so damn fat his belly is only an inch or so off the ground.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

A little better picture of the chubby little bandit.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 25, 2017)

My price is $550 for a lifesize raccoon. Add $25 more for the missing tail 

Go here clicky and click on your state for links to taxidermist in your state


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 25, 2017)

Whew clicking thru some of the websites and looking at the galleries you realize there are some pretty bad stuff out there

OUCH


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Oh yeah... I know!! Go to craigslist and look for mounts some time! You'll think there are critters in the world you've never before seen, because some of them are pretty unrecognizable. Will check the links, know of a couple down here, having spent 25 years in ND, and 10 on the road, haven't really used any down here though. Had one I was real partial to in ND, after he mounted my walleye, and with exception of one muley that really wasn't worth mounting, but the neighbor's kid needed a muley project for taxidermist school, he did all of my work... 6 more fish and a whitetail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 26, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> @Wildthings and any other Taxidermist we got floating around here.
> 
> Contemplating having a coon mounted whole, he's kind of unique, and wondering if he's worth it, ballpark figure guys what would it cost to mount a coon whole?
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like the hogs and coyotes we have here in Ohio.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2017)

(_Hogs and coyotes are considered nuisance species here and open 24/7/365 - Lights, Thermal, Night Vision, gun, bow, spear, knife, traps, snares, you name it it's legal, on private land. Public land the list of regulations varies by location._)

Actually had deer chased out of the field twice Friday night while sitting out there Curt. Was watching one yearling in the field grazing when he took off like a shot, was following him across the field with the binoculars when I saw two yotes come in headed to where he was grazing wide open, slammed on brakes, turned, and took off after him. Pretty much impossible to get a shot there. Half hour later, had 2 yearling bucks standing 10 yards in front of me feeding, heads snapped up, and they left in a helluva hurry, started scanning for coyote, eased the binoculars down, looked around, and he was standing there where they had been, sniffing their scent. Before I could get binoculars down and gun out the window he was gone too.

Last Sunday morning I sat there until an hour or so after sunrise waiting on deer that didn't show, got bored looking at turnips in the feed plot, grabbed the coyote call and cut loose with a few blast; had one come in at a dead run within 2 minutes. He didn't make it out alive. Female got hit on the road sometime last Saturday night/Sunday morning 150 yards north of the house. Carcass from recent deer kill that I dumped in the field had all the ribs gnawed off of it the first night, the second night they drug the spinal column off, third night they came back and picked up all the legs. Gallon or so of meat scraps and bones I boned out butchering were all gone over night. Nothing laying there but a couple of shop towels used to wipe the table down in the butchering process.

Best I could tell from howls and hunting yips across the road Thanksgiving Eve, while putting the smoker together at 1 am, 8 - 9 in the pack I heard that night. After removing 2 from the pack last weekend. Deer were calm in the field up until the Hurricane came through first week of October, they were calm in pictures during the hurricane. Haven't been since; constantly looking around, jump every time a bird lands in a bush, every time an acorn drops, every time the camera flashes (_have black out flash on all my cameras they typically ignore it_), whatever... they're spooked. The hurricane flooded the river swamp and pushed the yotes out on the hill. Hasn't dried up down in the swamp yet, so the yotes are still up here, and the deer are unbelievably jumpy. Pictures on the camera have gone from 70 - 100 a night down to 10 - 15 a night most nights.






These pigs showed up 10 days ago, had 2 show up 2 days after this for 2-3 nights, one has showed twice since. They're a nuisance in the field to say the least, and if you don't harass them into leaving, they will eventually move into the yard and destroy it. Have more than once had areas up to half acre in the yard rooted up. Took 8 of them out back in September, 2 sows - 6 pigs. 






And, then there is the blossoming coon population, that we're now in the process of removing... had 2 - 3 now have 6 - 7 best I can tell. 3 - 4 of them as chunky as the one above, remainder obviously migrated from some place where they weren't eating so good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

